

Ask HN: How Much Experience Required Before I Become Self Employed? - zxcvb

I have a dream. I want to work from home and eventually form a partnership with other programmers and have sort of a virtual office where we work on a (one or more) software products, all of us from home.<p>My question is, how much experience with a 'real' programming job would you expect/want me to have before taking me seriously? At the moment I only have 2 years professional experience, one of those years at one of the biggest tech consultancies in the world (for what it's worth).
======
noodle
i would take you seriously after two things happen:

1) you take yourself seriously, and

2) you can show me examples and proof that you should be taken seriously
(i.e., past work, competent answers to questions, etc.)

thats about it.

------
mahmud
Give me a link to your code repo and then we talk.

------
tortilla
Save up a year of living expenses.

